# Players Choosing Europe



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

In recent years, we've seen plenty of European players choose to stay in or return to Europe despite having the ability to be in the NBA. Whether for money, team role or cultural reasons, Spanoulis, Bodiroga, Diamantidis, Jasikevicius, Papaloukas, Ilyasova, Markota, Vasquez and no doubt plenty of others have decided against the NBA. Now, we're seeing younger people like Splitter, Pekovic and Tomic make the decision based even more upon money: with the dollar so weak, they can make far more money overseas. Do you think we're going to begin seeing other fringe or role-playing level _American_ NBA players make the decision to go overseas for that same reason? Of the three reasons listed initially above, the cultural change is the tough one for Americans. But if they're going to be better paid (say, a million Euro rather than minimum salary (roughly $500k-$1 million, depending on age) and have increased roles, will it be worth it for them to make the jump? Might those second-rounders and sought after rookie free agents use European teams as bargaining chips? I think this major financial shift with the dollar is an interesting development in basketball.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jasikevivius was a complete washout in the NBA...From what I've heard he couldn't even get his shot off in practice.His defense was terrible and his release was too slow.Spanoulis just wasn't mentally tough enough to beat out subpar competition for PT.They didn't really leave just because they liked it better.While they're big stars in FIBA...In the NBA they just weren't that great.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasikevicius proved he could play in the NBA. And Spanoulis could, too. Obviously neither were at the same level here as there, but that wasn't the point of the thread.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jasikevicius proved he could sit on the bench for an NBA team that was absolutely desperate for shooting...I could do the same thing if I could find someone stupid enough to pay me for it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

luther said:


> Jasikevicius proved he could play in the NBA. And Spanoulis could, too. Obviously neither were at the same level here as there, but that wasn't the point of the thread.


??? No he didnt. Two other names to add to Diable's list are Macijuaskas and Kutluay. Two guys who were doing pretty good abroad and were busts in the NBA


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Diable said:


> Jasikevicius proved he could sit on the bench for an NBA team that was absolutely desperate for shooting...I could do the same thing if I could find someone stupid enough to pay me for it.


Obviously, a guy whose career averages approach double figures proved he could play in the NBA. If you want to change the topic of the thread into whether some people overrated a guy from being capable of playing in the league to some sort of difference-maker, by all means, hijack it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There are players who would rather play in the NBDL to be on the NBA radar than play overseas, so I wouldn't expect to see guys who could legitimately make teams in the NBA to jump to Europe.

Even with the difference in money Europe will be seen as a last resort for American born players.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

luther said:


> Obviously, a guy whose career averages approach double figures proved he could play in the NBA. If you want to change the topic of the thread into whether some people overrated a guy from being capable of playing in the league to some sort of difference-maker, by all means, hijack it.


I think your misunderstanding Diable's/HB's argument there saying he proved he wasn't good enough ONCE he was in the NBA. His european play and international play would obviously suggest he is capable but he really coudnt get it done when he made the switch.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

This is a very interesting topic. I know there has been talk of young Americans going overseas and making money in Europe instead of college. With the dropping dollar there is potential for these players to make more in Europe than they could in the NBA. I think the hinge point will be the popularity of basketball in Europe. If basketball continues to grow in popularity, then what your suggesting could actualize.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> I think your misunderstanding Diable's/HB's argument there saying he proved he wasn't good enough ONCE he was in the NBA. His european play and international play would obviously suggest he is capable but he really coudnt get it done when he made the switch.


No, I mean _while in the NBA_ he proved he was an NBA player. Not anything near the level he was in Europe, but certainly deserving of an NBA roster spot. He could have been better-used than he was and shown more, but even as he was, he was a contributor when called upon. That means he is an NBA-caliber player. Not being a star--or even not being a starter, or not being a 25 mpg reserve--doesn't mean the same thing as not being an NBA-caliber player. So often around here people criticize so many NBA players as "not being NBA players," I wonder where the hell all these would-be, presumably more deserving guys are hiding out that they can't get on someone's roster...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

argusa said:


> I think the hinge point will be the popularity of basketball in Europe.


I would think part of it will also be the differential in the money they can make. Nobody who is maybe afraid of the cultural differences from, say, Detroit or Memphis or Indianapolis is going to go to play in Bologna or St. Petersburg if the difference is minimal. But if it is, say, 600,000 euros in Europe vs. $500,000 in the U.S., but you're kicked to the D-League and end up playing for the Idaho Stampede or Sioux Falls Skyforce ... well, let's just say I know what I'd do.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's a huge difference though. While you might be slated to make more money overseas there's no guarantee that you'll get paid on-time. There are some clubs that are notorious for stiffing players, or sending their pay to them little by little.

If I was a high profile athlete I'd always go pro if I got a high enough guarantee, but if I wasn't I'd stay stateside until my NBA dream was dead.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

luther said:


> I would think part of it will also be the differential in the money they can make. Nobody who is maybe afraid of the cultural differences from, say, Detroit or Memphis or Indianapolis is going to go to play in Bologna or St. Petersburg if the difference is minimal. But if it is, say, 600,000 euros in Europe vs. $500,000 in the U.S., but you're kicked to the D-League and end up playing for the Idaho Stampede or Sioux Falls Skyforce ... well, let's just say I know what I'd do.


well actually, european teams mostly take care of the taxes instead of the player, so signing for 600.000 € basicaly means you get 900.000 $ after taxes (mostlikely with the club's car, appartment and some other bonuses), which is a lot more than 500.000 $ pre-taxes.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Matiz said:


> well actually, european teams mostly take care of the taxes instead of the player, so signing for 600.000 € basicaly means you get 900.000 $ after taxes (mostlikely with the club's car, appartment and some other bonuses), which is a lot more than 500.000 $ pre-taxes.


That's true. I'm aware of it, but failed to mention that.


----------

